# Great way to organize drawers full of tools



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Good write up, Earl. Interesting product. My tools have not been that organized since, well, never.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I did most of the drawers in my workbench and tool cabinet last spring. I've been really happy with it so far. Keeps everything organized and it only took a few days to do everything.

I wouldn't recommend it for anyone who anticipates a lot of change in their shop, since it basically forces you to commit to a layout, but for those of us who are relatively settled in our shops, it's a great system.

Bonus points that the wife loves how organized the drawers look.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

plus this way you know there is a tool missing and what tool it is by the shape of cut out …. good project that I will never get around to doing it LOL *GREAT JOB :<))*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i love the idea but with all the tools i have id need a hundred drawers to spread em all out,so it'll never happen.my system is every few months i go through the drawers and cabinets to remind myself what i have and where it is-LOL!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm with pottz on this one. I would need a 2nd garage just for tool chests.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Great write up. FastCap has a YouTube channel that has videos on how to make the proper cuts, use their pattern marker for the silhouette, their thin blade specifically to make nice even cuts, and even a product to easily make finger holes. I'm looking forward to finishing my miter station to install my Kaizen foam. I'll probably follow some of your organization ideas.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Since I'm an organization freak making these was more of a necessity. Gotta know where everything is so I can find it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great review and how-to.


----------

